# Upper control arm bushing?(Chet)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey chet (or anyone) I need to replace my 1994 S10's upper control arm bushing, the rubber inside is busted out of the metal casing of the bushing. I took it apart and can't figure out how to remove the old metal piece of the old bushing? Any help on how to remove and replace would be appreciated.


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive done allot of those! The easiest way to do that is with a Sawzall, inside the metal sleeve
just go slow so you don't cut the arm. After that the pressure on the sleeve is released
and it falls out with just a light tap. Now to install the new one I usually freeze the bushings
over night it makes them just little smaller. and I will heat the arm a little with a propane
torch to expand the hole and just pound the new one in with a hammer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I looked it up on Alldata, which is the pro's primary source of info, however it does not appear to be very helpful on this one; this is all that it shows.


> 1. Remove upper control arm.
> 2. Install bushings by installing pivot shaft in control arm and pressing new bushings into control arm, Fig. 11 . Tighten pivot shaft nuts to specifications, with weight of vehicle resting on wheels. Both bushings must be installed 0.48-0.52 inch from face of control arm to bushing outer sleeve.


----------

